# help, need some advice



## Ratsnest (Sep 19, 2007)

Recently we found out that my 15 yr old niece has started dating this 25 year old piece of sh*t who she stole off her 15 year old best friend, this piece of s**t dated my niece's older sister who passed away due to a drunk driver for about 3 weeks and was too old for her as well (him 22-her 15) &#8230; he also has a son less than a year old from another little girl&#8230;

A bunch of us are up in arms about this, and the other day my sister in-law came to my house (we live right next door) complaining that her son was pissed off at her and she thinks it's about my nieces new boy friend. And started defending him saying stuff like "she's my daughter and I am fine with it" it's nobody else's business" etc..

Which set me off &#8230; I told her he was a f**king Pedophile with a history preying on 15 year old year old girls and it wasn't right&#8230;she said that she is her mother and she makes the decision&#8230; and I said it illegal and he should be going to jail.. and she pretty much stormed out&#8230; she is living with blinders on since her other daughter was killed, she is turning 16 on Friday 

I saw the POS coming out of her house yesterday while I was warming my car up but lucky for him he had his infant with him&#8230;. or I would have spoken to him, which will end up badly 

I am pretty torn up about this and it's killing me not to lite him up,, what are my options? I don't want to see the kids taken away, but i also don't want to see this happen


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Wow, that was difficult to understand. Maybe try breaking it down into some sentences?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Um...at least in CT...unless they're "doin it" it's totally legal for them to be together...but I don't know MA laws.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

"I saw the POS coming out of her house yesterday while I was *warming my car up"* *You warm your car up in July?*




"I am pretty torn up about this and it's killing me not to *lite him up" Arson is illegal in ALL states. *


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck with that one


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds like a job for Jerry...


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

andy0921 said:


> Sounds like a job for Jerry...


...and Maury, Steve Wilkos and Dr. Phil.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, seeing you can afford to warm up your vehicle, take some of the extra cash and have someone from the neighborhood have a "Chat" with the dear lad.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Until they "screw" there is nothing you can do.

Unfourtunitly you are not a legal guardian of her which is too bad as it seems you have a pretty good idea that 15 year old and a 25 year old spells trouble.

Only thing I can suggest is keep an eye out for her and if possible have a chat with her if you are both on good terms.

Good luck.


----------

